# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Oscillating Multitool for concrete?

## cray-

I'm getting some paving done in a couple of weeks and doing some prep work. I had some 600mm high retaining installed before the house was built and the footings are a bit rough so I need to trim them down a bit to get a proper level. Don't worry, the retaining is cosmetic only as the neighbours removed the earth on the other side when they built at a later date, EXACTLY AS I TOLD THE COUNCIL WHEN THEY FORCED ME TO WASTE $2500!!!! Long story.... 
Has anyone used their OMT on concrete and would you recommend it for a small job? I don't have an angle grinder or anything more suitable. 
Should I budget in a few extra blades, how quickly do they chew through them? Looking at some of the eBay listings, some say the diamond blades are suitable for concrete, others only say grout/mortar/plaster. Do the titanium coated blades actually last any longer?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

You can pick up a 100 mm grinder for 40 bucks, a cup grinder for under 10 bucks and do the job in minutes. 
Every DIYer should have one. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## cray-

Fair point, I'm giong to defer to the law of the instrument on this one: "if all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail". 
I think I just wanted an excuse to use my new toy, instead I should have been looking for ways to acquire even more new toys. 
I'm still kind of curious how the OMT would cope... =]

----------


## Gaza

think you would have more luck eating concrete than using multi tool on it, those blades are for cutting tile grout out.

----------


## JG81

Multitool will do nothing to the concrete..I have the 18v Makita and its great but cutting/scraping/chipping concrete just isn't going to happen.

----------


## Belair_Boy

Totally agree with Oldsaltoz, the right tool for the job here. 
To satisfy your curiosity, I just happened to use my OMT yesterday on a bit of concrete as I could not get the angle grinder in.
It  is tedious and close to ineffectual but it does remove concrete ....  just.  What would take all day with a OMT could be done in 30 seconds  with the angle grinder and diamond cup disc.
Save your sanity and invest in an angle grinder, some assorted discs and you will never look back.  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Those multitool blades cost a small fortune, even a dimond on is around $70.  I'm sure you would go through quite a few before you would make any impact.  I am not clear on the amount of concrete removal is involved.  How deep do you need to cut as you might consider a rotary hammer drill to chisel at it.  A 100mm angle grinder will not cut very deep.

----------


## cray-

For what it's worth I got myself an 125mm Makita Angle Grinder (w/ 3 discs) and a Flexovit Turbo Diamond blade for under $100 total and it ate through the concrete footings like butter. 
The OMT blades might be pricey in stores but online you can get some good deals, certainly would not spend $70 on an OMT blade when the diamond 125mm disc was $17 & gives me a good excuse to add another tool to my arsenal. 
Thanks all for the input.

----------

